# Xbow question



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to be such a noob but i dont have a rulebook at hand, are Xbows move or fire weapons? If so i have just throen my game plan out of window.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes they are "Slow to Fire".

You sacrifice 4" of movement for 6" extra long range and 3" extra short range. With spells like the Lore of metal granting AP, they're better than Handgunners in my eyes (with the exception of no Long Rifle Marksman).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

crossbows are move or shoot
repeater crossbows can move and fire

Basically crossbows in any army other then DE cannot move and fire... but then they do get extra strength, which is never a bad thing


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

thanx guys. I hate forgetting my rulebook


----------

